# How much (many?) poppy seeds in soap?



## Sweet T (Feb 9, 2012)

I am making Lemon Verbena Poppy Seed soap today but I'm not sure how much poppy I should add.  I am making one pound of soap.  I would like it to be a little bit scrubby, but not overly so.  

Any suggestions?


----------



## carebear (Feb 9, 2012)

The general rule of thumb is 1 tablespoon per pound of oils, but poppy seeds are actually pretty sharp so I'd go 2 teaspoons maybe.

Others may suggest differently, though - ladies? gents?


----------



## judymoody (Feb 9, 2012)

carebear said:
			
		

> The general rule of thumb is 1 tablespoon per pound of oils, but poppy seeds are actually pretty sharp so I'd go 2 teaspoons maybe.
> 
> Others may suggest differently, though - ladies? gents?



Sounds about right to me.


----------



## heyjude (Feb 9, 2012)

I agree with Carebear. I made a batch using 1T last summer and while it looked great visually with that amount it killed my hands. It was meant to be a bit abrasive (rosemary mint gardening soap), but for me it was too much.

Now, one of my co workers really liked it so I gave the rest of the batch to her.

To me less is more. Or better yet don't use any at all!


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 9, 2012)

I agree with heyjude- when it comes to poppy seeds and my skin, less is definitely more. If it were me, I would go with 1 teaspoon max ppo.


IrishLass


----------



## saltydog (Feb 9, 2012)

IrishLass said:
			
		

> I agree with heyjude- when it comes to poppy seeds and my skin, less is definitely more. If it were me, I would go with 1 teaspoon max ppo.
> 
> 
> IrishLass



Me too, I love the way it looks, but poppy seed is viscous!


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 9, 2012)

Yes this is a regular soap for me and I put 2 small tsps to each log which is a 2lb mix


----------



## Sweet T (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone.  Carebear, I used your 2 teaspoon suggestion (because I made the soap right after I read your post) and it does look pretty.  I have to say it is the best looking (and smelling) soap I have made so far   Ok, so I've only made 4 batches but now I'm feeling pretty good about things because after 3 fails I was about to give up!  I made it for my mom who asked for a good exfoliating soap, lets just hope it doesn't exfoliate her skin right off. haha....I'm sure it will be fine. She is a tough woman


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Feb 9, 2012)

Sweet T, I love the look of seeds, but have found ground loofah to be my favorite exfoliate.  It isn't sharp and you can get it roughly ground or finely ground.  Watch out for strawberry seeds, they are pretty, but OUCH!


----------



## LadyM (Feb 9, 2012)

Congrats on the success!  Show us a photo


----------



## TuxedoKat (Feb 9, 2012)

I put 1/2 Tbl. per pound in my last batch and it is really, really scrubby. And sharp! I cut a bar in half to have as an exfoliater in the shower and the rest of the batch might be for hands only.


----------



## heyjude (Feb 9, 2012)

Soapy Gurl said:
			
		

> Sweet T, I love the look of seeds, but have found ground loofah to be my favorite exfoliate.  It isn't sharp and you can get it roughly ground or finely ground.  Watch out for strawberry seeds, they are pretty, but OUCH!



Yep, learned that lesson the hard way too.


----------



## DesertGirl (Dec 20, 2018)

I heard it makes a great cellulite soap so you could scrub the crap out of your legs hahaha - anyone tried that?


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 20, 2018)

DesertGirl said:


> I heard it makes a great cellulite soap so you could scrub the crap out of your legs hahaha - anyone tried that?



Hello and welcome!  

This post is over 6 years old. Please don’t bring up old posts.  You should start a new thread. There’s helpful information in an old thread you can link to it.  

Too much poppy seed will be scratchy. Don’t think it will help cellulite.  Unfortunately.


----------

